

Show HN: WiseCash, cash flow forecasting for small businesses and freelancers - thibaut_barrere
https://www.wisecashhq.com

======
thibaut_barrere
This is a service which I've been bootstrapping during the last 1.5yr (with my
wife).

Questions and remarks most welcome!

~~~
joshowens
Looks interesting, I will give it a try soon.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks! I'll be available to answer any question you may have
(support@wisecashhq.com or
[http://twitter.com/thibaut_barrere](http://twitter.com/thibaut_barrere))

------
tectonic
Looks very nice!

